# prayers for a friend.



## the ben pearson hunter (Apr 17, 2011)

One of my friends from school is a very sweet and nice girl but she has made and continues to make bad choices. She doesnt want anything to do with God and i cant seem to get through to her in any way due to my own stupid bad habits. Some of the way she has treated me in the past really hurt but due to my pastors sermons these past couple of weeks i have totally forgiven her and has turned the whole thing over towards God but i still worry about her. While she may have hurt me and changed my feelings towards her i still love her to death as a friend but nothing more anymore. If it aint to much trouble could yall pray for her? Also for me and my own demons.


----------



## messenger (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2011)

My Prayers are added for you both.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 18, 2011)

Praying for you and God's best for your lives..........................


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 18, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Sargent (Apr 18, 2011)

sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2011)

the ben pearson hunter said:


> One of my friends from school is a very sweet and nice girl but she has made and continues to make bad choices. She doesnt want anything to do with God and i cant seem to get through to her in any way due to my own stupid bad habits. Some of the way she has treated me in the past really hurt but due to my pastors sermons these past couple of weeks i have totally forgiven her and has turned the whole thing over towards God but i still worry about her. While she may have hurt me and changed my feelings towards her i still love her to death as a friend but nothing more anymore. If it aint to much trouble could yall pray for her? Also for me and my own demons.



It's never any "trouble" to pray for someone - it's a privilege given to us by and through Jesus Christ. Prayers sent from here for you and your friend,brother.She will one day realize what a true friend you are.Many times God allows us to "learn the hard way," but He will never leave or forsake us if we are truly His.Stay in church,brother - and let Jesus be your strength.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 18, 2011)

Prayers for you - awesome that you are praying for her - stay close in her life and let her know how God is good.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 19, 2011)

What a courage warrior you are young man. We consider it an honour to pray for you both


----------



## gtparts (Apr 19, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> It's never any "trouble" to pray for someone - it's a privilege given to us by and through Jesus Christ. Prayers sent from here for you and your friend,brother.She will one day realize what a true friend you are.Many times God allows us to "learn the hard way," but He will never leave or forsake us if we are truly His.Stay in church,brother - and let Jesus be your strength.



Dave, sometimes I think we must be "spiritual twins". Quite often you speak the words of my heart before I can compose them on screen.

BPH, rejoice because you are burdened for another. It is a clear indication that your heart is not fixed on yourself. May God strengthen you and give you the proper influence that draws people to Christ. Risk great things for the Kingdom and the sake of your friend. Show her Christ in all that you say and do. Be patient and at peace. God is working good things for those who love Him. Be gently persistent and lovingly attentive to this young lady. There is much to be won.. and much that can be lost.


----------



## sniper22 (Apr 19, 2011)

Prayers offered. And yeah what Crackerdave said..


----------



## canaday (Aug 22, 2011)

you got it bud ,don't know the details but,just plant the seeds that only God can and will germinate.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 25, 2011)

prayers said for you both.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 25, 2011)

Bless you...all you can do is plant the seeds...God will do the watering in His own way!


----------

